# Pool filter sand...?



## bad9091 (Dec 28, 2011)

i cant find ANY pool filter sand at ALL locally and i am having a hard time finding any place online that sells it, i was wondering if anyone had any ideas??


----------



## Woodworm (Jan 3, 2009)

I use #2 sand blast from a local landscaping company. I like the look better and the initial cleaning is faster, it doesn't seem to get sucked up into the filters as bad as PFS and IMO cleans easier with less going up the siphon when cleaning. I think I get it for about $5.00 for 100# bag.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I don't use pool filter sand either. All the PFS I have seen is to white in my opinion. I use Quikrete "medium grade" sand that I get from Lowe's. It's a smaller grain than PFS but I haven't had any problems thus far with sand getting into my filters. Just be sure to wash it well...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

bad9091 said:


> i cant find ANY pool filter sand at ALL locally and i am having a hard time finding any place online that sells it, i was wondering if anyone had any ideas??


Do you have swimming pool supply stores by you? Or if not, maybe it is just carried seasonally by home and garden stores.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I'd give these folks a call.


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

all the PFS i can get locally is just recycled glass particles which im not interested in. instead i either use argonite or silica sand. argonite can be spendy as its for most salt water setups but it looks great and helps to buffer the water as well so thats always good.


----------



## theoryguru (Oct 11, 2011)

PFS
Good 
- heavy, low suspension in water
- cost, $10CDN for a 50lb bag
- colour, although it seems it varies
- washes and cleans fast
- readily available, but seems some areas don't stock it. Odd since it's something PFS are happy to be rid of

Bad
- questionable materials - I bought some which had steel shot

good luck


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Regarding the availability, from my experience in some areas it is not available in winter in areas with winters during which outdoor pools can not be used. That seems to make sense to me.

Regarding the questionable materials, I haven't experienced that myself, and it comes as a surprise to me. You would think that anything marketed for use in pools would not leach anything into the water. Surely it's easier to ensure nothing is leached, than than to proof that whatever is leached isn't harmful to humans using the pool.

Why any manufacturer might want to put steel shot into PFS is a complete mystery to me.


----------



## Jina (Dec 5, 2011)

I bought mine at a local hardware store. I've seen they also have it at our local farm stores... If you have any nurseries or landscaping companies around you may be able to find rocks, slate, or sand at pretty reasonable prices as well.


----------



## jemsriki (Jan 21, 2012)

Pool supply places will have filter sand, but make sure you buy the old style sand. Some pool filter sand new to the market has additives which may not be good for fish. :dancing: opcorn:


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Any area that has swimming pools has PFS, whether they can be used in the winter or not. PFS is #20 grit sharp sand, so silica or any other material that fits that criteria can be used for PFS. By the same token, blasting sand in #20 grit can also be used, or even a coarser #12.


----------

